# Roundcube: Blank page error 500 when clicking on settings



## sidney2017 (Sep 27, 2020)

Hi,

I installed roundcube-php73-1.4.8,1 on my FreeBSD 11.4 system after having installed dovecot-2.3.11.3 and postfix-3.5.7,1 before (packages).

Clicking on settings
=> http://domain.tld/roundcube/?_task=settings
results in an error 500 page and following logfile entries:


```
[27-Sep-2020 19:12:52 UTC] PHP Fatal error:  Uncaught Error: Call to undefined function Q() in /usr/local/www/roundcube/plugins/recipient_to_contact/recipient_to_contact.php:323
Stack trace:
#0 /usr/local/www/roundcube/program/lib/Roundcube/rcube_plugin_api.php(469): recipient_to_contact->prefs_section_link(Array)
#1 /usr/local/www/roundcube/program/steps/settings/func.inc(151): rcube_plugin_api->exec_hook('preferences_sec...', Array)
#2 /usr/local/www/roundcube/program/steps/settings/func.inc(59): rcmail_user_prefs()
#3 /usr/local/www/roundcube/program/include/rcmail_output_html.php(1359): rcmail_sections_list(Array)
#4 [internal function]: rcmail_output_html->xml_command(Array)
#5 /usr/local/www/roundcube/program/include/rcmail_output_html.php(1209): preg_replace_callback('/<roundcube:([-...', Array, '<roundcube:incl...')
#6 /usr/local/www/roundcube/program/include/rcmail_output_html.php(781): rcmail_output_html->parse_xml('<roundcube:incl...')
#7 /usr/local/www/roundcube/program/include/rcmail_output_html.php(615): rcmail_output_html->parse('settings in /usr/local/www/roundcube/plugins/recipient_to_contact/recipient_to_contact.php on line 323
```

Does somebody know the reason for that error?


Thanks and best regards
sidney2007


----------



## usdmatt (Sep 28, 2020)

Did that recipient_to_contact plug-in come with roundcube or did you install it?

Looking that error up the plug-in seems to be trying to use a function that was changed in roundcube 1.3


----------



## sidney2017 (Sep 28, 2020)

It came with roundcube roundcube-php73-1.4.8,1 .

Best regards
sidney2017


----------



## usdmatt (Sep 28, 2020)

Strange. This appears to be a 3rd party plugin that doesn't appear in the original roundcube sources. 

A recipient_to_contact plugin does exist on github (https://github.com/namesco/Roundcube-Plugin-Recipient-To-Contact) and has the same issue on the same line, in a file that hasn't been updated in 6 years.

I'm not even sure how this plugin would be enabled without adding it to the config file.

You could try changing the call to the `Q()` function on line 323 of /usr/local/www/roundcube/plugins/recipient_to_contact/recipient_to_contact.php to be `rcube::Q()` instead, but that might not be the only issue seeing as the plugin is years out of date. If you can do without this plugin, it may be easier to disable it.


----------



## VladiBG (Sep 28, 2020)

I have roundcube-php72-1.4.8,1 but there's no such plugin installed. Maybe you have this plugin left from old installation. Check your ../roundcube/config/config.inc.php and remove it under $config['plugins'] array


----------



## sidney2017 (Sep 28, 2020)

Thanks, but it is my first roundcube-installation on the FreeBSD 11.4 OS. So I wonder how it should be left from an old installation? Strange ...

Best regards
sidney2017


----------



## sidney2017 (Sep 28, 2020)

usdmatt said:


> Strange. This appears to be a 3rd party plugin that doesn't appear in the original roundcube sources.
> 
> A recipient_to_contact plugin does exist on github (https://github.com/namesco/Roundcube-Plugin-Recipient-To-Contact) and has the same issue on the same line, in a file that hasn't been updated in 6 years.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your hints!

The aim of that plugin is described in GitHub:



> When sending an email to recipients that aren't in the address book, this *plugin* displays a form to quickly save these contacts.



Is that functionality integrated in Roundcube meanwhile by default?

Thanks in advance
sidney2017


----------



## VladiBG (Sep 28, 2020)

Are you following some tutorial regarding installation of the roundcube? Because there's no such plugin in the ports and the pkg are currently on version 1.4.6,1


----------



## sidney2017 (Sep 28, 2020)

Hi,

I could install pkg 1.4.8.1 via pkg install -f roundcube-php73-1.4.8,1

I have mainly followed this manual, but in some areas it is not quite up to date anymore.









						Guide On How To Install Roundcube On FreeBSD
					

A Step By Step Guide On How To Install Roundcube On FreeBSD Now before you start. I did not make this guide because I think Roundcube is a better than other webmail clients. It's here is because someone asked me to set up Roundcube for them ages



					www.xfiles.dk
				




Thanks and kind regards
sidney2017


----------



## VladiBG (Sep 29, 2020)

This "guide" that you are following is very old and in one part there's this:


> Next let's fetch the Recipient To Contact plugin.
> fetch http://www.xfiles.dk/content/files/freebsd-qmail/recipient_to_contact.tar.gz



That's why you have this plugin in your installation.

This guide is very old and install obsolete software versions which doesn't have support so please stop following it blindly.


----------



## sidney2017 (Sep 29, 2020)

As mentioned above, I followed these instructions in the first place, but not exclusively, because of course some points stand out directly as obsolete. But with your hint to the plugin you are absolutely right, thank you!

Is the function of this plugin now implemented in Roundcube by default? Or is there an alternative plugin?

Thanks
sidney2017


----------



## VladiBG (Sep 29, 2020)

No this functionality is not implemented in Roundcube by default.


----------

